# New Wine Kit Division Great KC Cellarmasters Wine Classic



## salcoco (Jul 17, 2017)

The Greater Kansas City Cellarmaster’s is happy to announce that the 19th Annual Wine Classic shall be accepting entries and performing judging for a new division of wines made from Wine Kits. Two separate divisions will be established for entries and judging; Kit Wines and Original Source Wines. 
Kit Wine judging shall follow the 20 point Davis system with gold, silver and bronze medals awarded. Best of Class awards will be made for Red Vinifera, White Vinifera, White Vinifera blends, Red Vinifera blends, fruit/grape blends and port/dessert wines. Entries for this category shall be made from commercial wine kits.
Original Source wines shall be entered in the traditional categories established for the Wine Classic. These wines shall be made from grapes, fruit, juice, and concentrate other than commercial wine kits. Best of Class awards for these wines will established along with the traditional gold, silver and bronze medals.
The 19th Annual Wine Classic will be held on January 26-27, 2018. Be on the lookout for the packet announcing the classic along with entry forms and further details on entries and judging.

Please direct any questions you may have to this thread as questions and answers should be imprtant to all


----------

